# My husband had a Colonoscopy & they found Polyps & tomorrow we get the results



## Rainstorm76 (Jul 12, 2002)

Hello.My husband had a Colonoscopy last week & the doctor found 4 Polyps. We get the results back tomorrow & I'm really scared!!! There is Colon Cancer in his family & I'm worried about what the doctor is going to say!!! I am hoping it's nothing to worry about but it's still nerve-wrecking waiting for the results!!!Rainstorm76


----------

